# My Ride



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Just got done washing my car and had some time to kill. So I snapped a couple pics. Love this little car. Owned it almost 2yrs now. Pretty quick and still manages to get decent gpm.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Nissan??? Hey...I just noticed...you're in Nor cal. Ditto here!!!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: gem*



gem said:


> Nissan??? Hey...I just noticed...you're in Nor cal. Ditto here!!!


 Sentre type R 2002... Oh yeah, I'm up here in Red Bluff. Home of the Red Bluff Round Up biggest 3day Rodeo in the country. Yeee-hahhh (Small town its are only claim to fame. )... How bout you?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is my ratty old Jeep Comanche. It is great for my kind of terrain. I love to go four-wheeling and it gets me to town with good gas mileage. It not a sports car but i love it. BTW nice car Madd Bichir.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Corydora*

Cool... Got nothing but love for trucks. Especially Jeep trucks... bet that thing holds it own off road... Miss my truck...sometimes... Had a old ratty 1988 F-150 before the nissan... Tried to find a pic of it, but no such luck.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

my little car








my large car


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> bet that thing holds it own off road.


you bet ya. It is a utter beast in the sand. We always have sand races and climbing competitions, which i almost always win!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice ride Madd Bichir. I'm in Norcal as well and since everyone else is tossing up pics here are two of mine.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: bv77 and corydora*

Nice truck bv...brings back memories of mine... your "big car" looks nice too, although maybe a little hard to park.:lol: 

corydora sounds like you really rip it up with that thing.

Thought I'd include a pic of a pic.(sorry bout low quality) of my very first car. Also a pic of a model I built of the same car. Always thought it was a cool car... but was suprised it reached model status a dozen or so years after it was made... not a truck, but wanted to show that I also apperciate some good old fashion american muscle. And not just 4banger imports.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Gump*

Dig it! Thats one tough looking lil car... dodge???


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah is a dodge. Depending on who you ask its either a neon or srt4. I perfer neon, flys under the radar that way.

Is the pic of a pic a GN?


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Gump said:


> Yeah is a dodge. Depending on who you ask its either a neon or srt4. I perfer neon, flys under the radar that way.
> 
> Is the pic of a pic a GN?


Thought it was was one of those new super neons. My older Brother almost got one. Said their a real scream... Really like rims/tires you got on it. Refreshing to see something other than super low profile tires. Personaly think a lil rubber gives a car a better more aggressive look.... To answer your Q. No not quite as good as a grandnational... almost though a 88 montecarlo SS. Resemblence to one is uncanny though. Sure its cause their both gm and made bout the same time. Proabley the same car in alot ways. Expect for the GN's superior engine.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Ha first time ive heard it called a super neon, thats a good one. The only thing neon on it is the body, head and tail lights. Thanks for the complement on the rims, im in the works of checking out some different brands of drag radials to run for everyday use. Regular tires arnt holding it down anymore. I love this car, for a 4 cyl has a very deep sounding engine and screams when your in boost. In my area it gets under estimated by most people untill they run it. For the cost of the car and the minimal amount ive droped in it its hard to beat it for value to fun/power.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, since it looks like a pic thread has just started...I guess I'll jump in and show my daily driver...

It's been a work in progress since my Junior year of high school. Saved it from the crusher...it was severly rusted, and had been run into a guard rail then put in a ditch. Had no motor, interior, or any other drivetrain.

I've done 100% of the work myself, including building engine, tranny, bodywork, paint, interior, etc...
It's not fast at all :lol: and it's not loud either  
Tuning with a wideband, I still get 17mpg hwy.

Wanna know more than that? Gotta find out the hard way  

Some tire smoke after motor break in, before paint/bodywork.









Fresh after paint









And here it is nice and dirty, needing the wheels polished, and a good buff/wax (Long winter of daily driving!).


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Guess its my turn to take pics of my ride, just if it would stop freakin raining for one day! monday looks promising of no rain for at least two days. just keeps raining and raining all week.

Here's of my girls ride, her bday present last year:


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like a good reliable car, but I wouldn't want red and black seats in my car.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE:Everybody*

Very cool... Thought this one had fallen to the way side... some variety, from 4banger imports and domestics, pick-ups, restored muscle cars(most impressive bsc) even a semi.
Really enijoying this one. Say we keep it alive, so all you new viewers if you love your whip. Lets see it. Old, New,BIG, small, fast, slow whatever. Throw it up here. As you can see all are welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

i'll post my ride tomarrow...i think that y'all will like it.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Love the Nova!!!!

Ok lets mix it up some and lose a couple of wheels!

2005 Yamaha FZ6


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Goodie*



goodie said:


> Love the Nova!!!!
> 
> Ok lets mix it up some and lose a couple of wheels!
> 
> 2005 Yamaha FZ6


 Nice!... good call... we did need something of the 2wheel variety... Is the second aiborne pic U?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

No, as much as i would love to play it up as me, no. Its a screen shot from Tourist Trophy on PS2.

Heres my old bike(had it for almost 10 years) 1995 zx6r









And the bike before that on its last day


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

my ride...

sorry bout the bad quality.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*my ride*

my large car times two. lol


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Whoa! That's quite the double! What's a load like that weight (total)?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

we're legal for 130,000 lbs gross


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

130K Lbs . I haven't seen a rig like that on the road yet. Well, I never been to Alaska 

Here is mine for now :




























It will be all fixed up at the end of the week


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

looks like my truck now LOL i love driving beaters!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Fish lovers and car/trucks enthusist*

My peeps!... This just gets better... Have dug this forum from the start. Very comprensive fish/tank info and knowledgable members. That alone makes for a good forum. The fact that many of us also share a common passion for our rides, wheels, whips,etc call it what you may. Is a added bonus. Can't wait to see whats coming next.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Your very own ride*

Alright wanted to see if I could put a new spin on this one. I was thinking maybe instead of everyone posting a pic of their current ride. We could maybe see your first. Come on y all rember that moment when you first got the keys to your very own car/truck(whatever) don't you. A car you could drive where and when you pleased. No matter if it where beat up and little worse for wear it still felt like freedom. Didn't it? So you've seen mine. I would bet. Other members and l would enijoy seeing yours.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

sorry...i don't have a photo of my first bike...lol


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Fishbguy*

Too bad, bikes welcomed to kid... Just playing. 
Being almost sixteen I bet your looking foward to getting something with a lil more Horse power and little less you power.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's my car. Nothing much to look at but hey, I love it.

















For when I go to the track =P









and the current daily driver gets great gas mileage!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

my collection...

-me


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

s13 said:


>


240 sx? Nice looking car man, you swap that bad boy?

Its nice to see that fellow fishkeepers are also into automobiles.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the 240sx nice ride i'm looking into buying my dad 04 350z for my first car or maybe a 08 deville


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I've posted this elsewhere, but here's my ride:


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ill bite:

A couple pics last time i was at my rents house:



















I desperately need to get a pro to shoot the car...or i need to get something better than a point and shoot camera.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Drooooooollling*


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Johnny-J5 said:


>


ooi. what's with the park bench on your trunk?


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats one sexy park bench..


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

figured i might as well join in the party.

here's a weak attempt at a "glamour" shot.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Not bad


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

my first car.










2nd










the one before the current one


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Progress is a good thing, Gil.

I'm guessing '89 Corolla, no? The mid-late 80s was a really sad time for auto design. Big rubber bumpers everywhere.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry, still don't like dem popcan cars.....beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

COM said:


> Progress is a good thing, Gil.
> 
> I'm guessing '89 Corolla, no? The mid-late 80s was a really sad time for auto design. Big rubber bumpers everywhere.


well, essentially, yes. it's a 92. i think the model year ran 89 - 93, but i've also heard 90- 92. no idea. but nonetheless, i sometimes still miss it; great gas consumption and cargo space, and reliable adn veyr little maintenance required.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Heres the car i'll be buying off my dad I plan to put a new ECU and turbo kit in it so i'll have around 600hp in it, i actually plan to race it i'm looking into body kits too.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol, make sure you don't get into those lil kitty drifting races. Because you'll leave em crying. RWD for the win!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

600hp? what're you gonna do with that thing? start with running it stock for a little and get a hang of what it can and can't do, and also learn technique.

also, remember the old racing adage, "first you make it stop, then you make it turn, THEN you make it go."


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Breaks are over rated. Just make it go fast enough that when you press a button to sprout wings you can "Fly" threw the red light.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I plan on racing at the track for money then getting into the high end races and work into the pro leagues.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

what type of racing?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Either the indy car series or the le mans series.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

well, good luck.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

can you mail me your autograph for when your a world famous driver?


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ oooh me too *raises hand


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its just a dream it probably wont happen lol


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Dream big man... I had dinner with Helio Castroneves a year ago or so and racing was a dream for him too... you never know!


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

*my car*

Fingerprint on my camera made this picture blurry. But thats my ride. The white one in the background is what I upgraded from. It was a little better on gas but I think its worth it.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Shaggy I wanna see your truck after it's fixed up. Looks hottt.  Sully nice jeep there, I want it.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sure she's ugly. She may be loud and obnoxious too, but she lets me ride her whenever I want and that makes any girl a keeper in my book


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

s13 is your user name named after the silvia s13?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

More after the 240sx s13. S13 is the chassis # of the 240sx, 180sx, and Silvia. There's pictures of my old 240 earlier in this thread.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> ooi. what's with the park bench on your trunk?


Haha its good for picnics and tea parties on the weekends. I can adjust the rape im mean rake on it as well for those special occasions


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

here's a significant milestone.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow, good work Gil! Time to swap out the timing belt, and while your at it the oil pump and water pump.....

I had an 02 bugeye until ~87.5k then i traded it in for my Stee!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's my little 4 banger...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

How cute... I love the color. I hit 1000 miles on my Legacy last week. Terrific car! I'm so glad I didn't spend $30k more on a BMW.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

This is my second car but, so far they have both been blue. I'm a sucker for blue cars.


----------



## pfcsawman (Oct 24, 2008)

*heres my babys*

the expedtion this comeing spring she will be going under a little bit of a transformation


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, heres two pics of my car. Its an '87 Porsche 911 Cabriolet. Got 108,000 miles on it, but still manages to run pretty well. Turned 16 in July and its my first car, which I "inherited" from my dad, who's glorified it as his baby since he bought it new.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

it4lian said:


> Well, heres two pics of my car. Its an '87 Porsche 911 Cabriolet. Got 108,000 miles on it, but still manages to run pretty well. Turned 16 in July and its my first car, which I "inherited" from my dad, who's glorified it as his baby since he bought it new.


wow. that's good motivation to "behave" whilst driving it. right? 

take it easy out there and have fun.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

currently my ride is an 85 saab 900, 340,000k at the moment.
5spd of course  no air except for old roll the windows down and drive faster.
right now it seems to be kind of dieing now , had a person ram the back end and put a massive dent in my trunk, someone backed into my side few months ago, and then few weeks back while driving to college the exhaust disconnected just below the drivers seat.
so thats now hanging with coat hangars  sounds like a really crappy harley hehe


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

=O

I need Viagra 'cause I can't get it up


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Between me and my girlfriend, we have a few. I'll go from best to worst









1977 Mustang Cobra II Refinished









2006 Mercedes-Benz SLK-350









2007 Pontiac G5


Plus a bunch of collectables. I'll take real pictures soon.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Justin, I love the 'cedes, it's so cute!
Well, she's not much but here's mine. It's my "soccer mom" car. No my kid don't play soccer but it still gets the stereo type. lol









Gil, you just can't knock those little wagons! Before the Sante Fe I had a '93 Mitsubishi Diamonte wagon and I LOVED that car. Can you imagine a station wagon that could do 130+mph?? I would still have it but hubby decided I needed an upgrade so he traded it in on this. I'm glad he did though. I love my little SUV too.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Well let's see....Depending on where I'm going, I'll be riding this:










or this...









Heh.


----------

